# Calcium sand?



## Chano (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw this at a pet store the otherday while i was picking up some stuff. Does anyone know anything about this product? I see that calcium is a critical supliment for our frogs and it has been suggested on this board that a calcium rich substrate is benificial to our frogs. I want to do a sort of beach on one end of my 46bow. I know Ca can be more difficult to absorb in some forms, anythoughts on how this may work? I was also thinking that it could be benificial to mix in with my substrate, would it be possible too be to much?(as i plan on supplimenting foods as well) Lastly where would one go to buy (i forget what they are called and for lack of a better term) clay based substrates. As i have read around here they seem to be highly recomended. I have been looking around but not been able to find them.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

are you talking about using sand for a dart substrate? not a good idea, plus, that stuff has rediculus amounts of calcium, just dusting it is easier.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldnt risk it, personally. If you're looking to make a sandy beach effect, mix sand in with "Ace Brand Concrete Binder and Sealer" (approx 4 parts sand, 1 part water, 4 parts sealer), and let it cure for several weeks before exposing it to water. I let it dry out under a fan, and spray it a couple times a week. It takes on the consistency of clay until its rock hard, and allowed to fully cure, it can handle constant water exposure. Ive had a background covered in this in my mossy viv, with a drip wall down the majority of the back, going for about 6 months now with no problem. Moss really loves to grow on it, too.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Often times people mix sand in with their substrate and I think that this would be acceptable but I wouldn't use just sand alone. Frogs might eat the sands and choke or something similar.


----------



## Chano (Oct 29, 2007)

OK i don't think i explained my plan very well i didn't mean to use just the sand i planned on somehting like what zbrinks suggeted i was just wondering if this type of sand could be bennificial reguardless i got my answer and thank you to everyone for the advice.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

The calcium sand is meant for reptiles as a supplement in the substrate they can lap at will in a dry environment. Don't use it for dart frogs in a planted, wet and humid tropical vivarium. It will kill your live plants--is not in any sense a growing medium, and dusting the live frog food with vitamins, calcium and D3 provides sufficient calcium and other sources of vitamins for them.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Patty is right it's more for geckos and other reptiles. I use it for my leopards and there are pieces in there that would probably choke and kill a frog with ease. I would just steer clear of it completely.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

On a more practical point... unlike some lizards (like leopard geckos) the frogs do not seek out and ingest the substrate when they need more calcium, the higher calcium soils only benefit them if they are ingesting the calcium with soil invertebrates. A small area of calcium sand is not going to be of much benefit to the frogs. 

Ed


----------



## Chano (Oct 29, 2007)

Maby it seemed like a stupid question but i am still really new to this and i really want to make the most healthy environment possible for my frogs. (when i get them) I really want to do things the best possible way for them so if i ask dumb questions from time to time its only because of this fact. Thanks for all the info i can hardly belive how much i learn everyday reading what experienced people here have to say.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Chano, your questions are not the least bit dumb. They are often things others have failed to even consider-- makes us think past what we just consider as "the thing to do," and why we don't do others, and forces us to explain them. You are merely keeping people on their toes. You even got Ed hopping.


----------

